# Packing 1/72 models for cross country trip?



## Torch (Oct 25, 2019)

So since i suck at model building I turned to Corgi,easy models etc for roughly 25 birds in the 1/72 scale. I will be moving from Co to Fla and would like to know what the best way to pack those puppies so the the props gear etc wont break. thinking big box with alot of peanuts...thoughts?


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

Read an article yeeeeeeeears in Fine Scale Modeller about packing models aircraft for out of town shows. It involved cutting Styrofoam sheets and supporting the model between them by the wings and tail planes


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 25, 2019)

Some suggestions here....Packing and moving models? - FineScale Modeler - Essential magazine for scale model builders, model kit reviews, how-to scale modeling, and scale modeling products
Packing Models for Shipment


----------



## Torch (Oct 25, 2019)

Thank you Fubar


----------



## TheRealMrEd (Nov 5, 2019)

I use 1" Styrofoam sheets, cut to fit the box, with stand-offs of columns of stryro sheet in the corners, to support one or more "floors". On each floor, I place the models, and stick round, two ends points regular toothpicks, alongside the models where needed to prevent side by side movement. Each subsequent floor gets a "removal" finger hole in the center, to help lift out each level. Works to get to the local model meets, but won't work for shipping the models. 

For shipping, I put each model into an individual ziploc type plastic back with just some of the air removed, and then place the bagged models into layers of styro peanuts or bubble wrap, in a cardboard box. That way, if small parts come adrift, you've got 'em captured!

Ed

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

